# [Python]Python 3...2... 1,0 feu!!! [convergera vers résolu]

## Mickael

Ben je suis perdu dans ce monde pythonesque !!

voyez vous même : 

```
# python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater from 3.1 to 2.6 :

^C

```

pourtant :

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

mais mais que se passe t-il? :/ alors version3 ou version 2, telle est la question !

----------

## geekounet

Rien ne fonctionne avec Python 3.x actuellement, donc reste plutôt sur une version en 2.x si tu ne veux pas tout casser.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Rien ne fonctionne avec Python 3.x actuellement, donc reste plutôt sur une version en 2.x si tu ne veux pas tout casser. 

 

Bah portage si  :Mr. Green: 

Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'il reste plein de softs pythons qui ne sont pas portés par ailleurs...

----------

## Mickael

Humm, un duel à la cour se profile; le procureur annonce que tout est bancale alors que l'avocat commis d'office essaye de trouver encore un peu d'espoir... MOOOONNNN DIEUUU ça va pas bien moi  :Wink: 

Sinon, c'est bien ce que je pensais, mise à part portage, le reste est encore (c'est pas du tout péjoratif) sous 2.6 (moi aussi d'ailleurs!). Donc on va attendre un log d'alerte lors des prochaines mise à jour. 

Je mettrai un résolu les enfants lorsque le passage à 3 sera obligatoire!

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je mettrai un résolu les enfants lorsque le passage à 3 sera obligatoire!

 

Étant moi même développeur Python/Zope/Plone, je peux te dire que ça sera pas avant plusieurs d'années. Dans beaucoup de projets c'est un cauchemar d'upgrader sur Python 3.x tellement il y a de changements. Déjà que jusqu'à très récemment, Plone 3 ne tournait encore que sur Python 2.4 maximum... (mais le 4 qui vient de sortir supporte le 2.6 si j'ai bien suivi).

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   Je mettrai un résolu les enfants lorsque le passage à 3 sera obligatoire! 
> 
> Étant moi même développeur Python/Zope/Plone, je peux te dire que ça sera pas avant plusieurs d'années. Dans beaucoup de projets c'est un cauchemar d'upgrader sur Python 3.x tellement il y a de changements. Déjà que jusqu'à très récemment, Plone 3 ne tournait encore que sur Python 2.4 maximum... (mais le 4 qui vient de sortir supporte le 2.6 si j'ai bien suivi).

 

Te plein pas, ma carte DSP utilisée pendant ma thèse utilisait python 2.1 ou 2.2, m'enfin c'était du python c'est déjà ça !!

----------

